# Non-elevated water heater



## mrmike

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I gave my reasons. Nuff' said.:shifty:


 You made statements with no explaination of your reasoning- it isn't just enough said- Please explain WHY it is better to just sit them on a Slab than to have them elevated???. I want to know so it may help me in the future...................


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

mrmike said:


> You made statements with no explaination of your reasoning- it isn't just enough said- Please explain WHY it is better to just sit them on a Slab than to have them elevated???. I want to know so it may help me in the future...................


I stated my reasons. They are easier to change out. Thanks for your concern in the matter. roughly 80% of the heaters in my area are on the floor in garages. That is what I am used to. That is how I like them. Dont get me started on heaters in the attic though.:furious:


----------



## skyhook

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Good for you, and your code. middleman.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## skyhook

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I stated my reasons. They are easier to change out. Thanks for your concern in the matter. roughly 80% of the heaters in my area are on the floor in garages. That is what I am used to. That is how I like them. Dont get me started on heaters in the attic though.:furious:


Oh dayam, I thought we were talking about new construction.
:laughing:​


----------



## essrmo

what part of the country are you guys from? in slab on grade So Cal residential, gas water heaters are always elevated. minimum 18" to the burner. maybe a real plumber will chime in.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

essrmo said:


> what part of the country are you guys from? in slab on grade So Cal residential, gas water heaters are always elevated. minimum 18" to the burner. maybe a real plumber will chime in.


Taxifornia has all kinds of rules, restrictions. and material bans that do little more than drive up material prices and drive the quality of the same material down, the whole state could fall into the ocean and do the rest of the country a favor as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## ARealplumber

essrmo said:


> what part of the country are you guys from? in slab on grade So Cal residential, gas water heaters are always elevated. minimum 18" to the burner. maybe a real plumber will chime in.


 The southeast and its legal to install them on grade in my location:thumbsup: 18" off the floor was proven to be not reliable protection for the typical home and thats why the FVIR heater was made the standard.


----------



## essrmo

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Taxifornia has all kinds of rules, restrictions. and material bans that do little more than drive up material prices and drive the quality of the same material down,* the whole state could fall into the ocean and do the rest of the country a favor as far as I'm concerned.*


who stepped on your crayons? :sad: :laughing:


----------



## ARealplumber

essrmo said:


> who stepped on your crayons? :sad: :laughing:


 Rules and regulations in california are anti capitalism unless your making a movie. California costs the whole country money....EXAMPLE: I open a faucet and find a piece of paper seperate in the box that says basically california says it causes cancer. You see untimately I shared the expense for that bull**** note in my faucet box.....The manufacturer spreads the overhead around to everyone. So california is costing me money with the laws they make and the regulations they place on companies. How many trees were cut down over the past years to put that note in the box that nobody gives a crap about?


----------



## skyhook

ARealplumber said:


> Rules and regulations in california are anti capitalism unless your making a movie. California costs the whole country money....EXAMPLE: I open a faucet and find a piece of paper seperate in the box that says basically california says it causes cancer. You see untimately I shared the expense for that bull**** note in my faucet box.....The manufacturer spreads the overhead around to everyone. So california is costing me money with the laws they make and the regulations they place on companies.* How many trees were cut down * the past years to put that note in the box that nobody gives a crap about?


Probably not as many as burned in the fire.:sad:
Then they came up with the Zone 4 Earthquake Code.​


----------



## plummen

mrmike said:


> I "cringe" when I see any water heater sitting right on the concrete. This makes them rot out -shortening their life big time! Wood, Fiberglass, etc for a electric heater- brick or a metal grid, etc for the gas & yes even the half block is better than having them sit on the slab................


 whats the differance of it sitting flush on concrete floor or sheetmetal legs sitting on floor? metal is metal as far as rust is concerned,or you worried about condensation? we set furnaces on floor all the time,ive pulled out many 40 year furnaces that spent their entire career on concrete floor


----------



## doitrightfirst

So if emptying a water heater causes condensation, what does that say about having water heaters in exterior closets especially in the winter time? Should you insulate the closet walls or consider moving the door to an interior wall in a legal location?


----------



## superseal

IMHO, anytime a water heater, washer & dryer, furnace, etc... is installed in a basement, it should be elevated. Normally a brick height min. Gotta remember, floods happen for many reasons and basements bear the brunt of it. Extra height buys extra time to get things under control and more often than not, it's all that's needed to save the day. 

It's the proverbial "an ounce of prevention is a pound of cure"

Doesn't it just make sense?


----------



## Ed Day

*U2012 niform Plumbing Code -Water Heater installation*

507.13 Installation in Garages. Appliances in garages and in adjacent spaces that open to the garage and are not part of the living space of a dwelling unit shall be installed so that burners, burner-ignition devices and ignition sources are located not less than 18 inches above the floor unless listed as flammable vapor ignition resistant


----------



## P42003

An elevated and properly secured water heater makes it easier for a homeowner to directly fill a bucket with water in times of emergency, such as after an earthquake.


----------

